
Tor’s Branding Pivot Is Going to Get Someone Killed - ryanlol
https://medium.com/@virgilgr/tors-branding-pivot-is-going-to-get-someone-killed-6ee45313b559#.4bcwcmd1s
======
ashitlerferad
[https://medium.com/@virgilgr/tors-branding-pivot-is-going-
to...](https://medium.com/@virgilgr/tors-branding-pivot-is-going-to-get-
someone-killed-6ee45313b559#.z1vs8xyjz)

------
detaro
already on the frontpage:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12425119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12425119)

